# Favorite Burger from where?



## debbie in seattle (Jan 17, 2016)

Where do you go for your favorite hamburger?      Me?     Five Guys.   We get the little burgers and share an order of fries.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 18, 2016)

McD's quarter-pounder with cheese.   What can I say.:shrug:


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 18, 2016)

A little independent hometown place called Wimpy's->->->click Google Street View


burgers are handmade, simple with lettuce, onion & pickle(add cheese if desired)


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

I break out the George Foreman grill, go to my refrigerator and gather cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato ...  

This way I know it's fresh and hasn't had any little "surprises" added to it. Ever since the time I went to Wendy's for a cup of chili and found a used Band-Aid in it, I'm a wee bit sensitive about buying fast food ...


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2016)

Either "In-&-Out Burger"  or "Carls Jr." Their Western bacon cheeseburger is to die for.


----------



## 911 (Jan 18, 2016)

Red Robin or Quaker Steak.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 18, 2016)

2 or 3 times a year I gotta have a Burger King Whopper with everything (no cheese).

About once a year or so I get ½ dozen White Castles. 

Decades ago in California I loved Carls Jrs. and Jack in the Box.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 18, 2016)

Friendlys is an ice cream chain but besides that they have really good burgers. I like any beef super rare including hamburgers and they do a great job.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

Last two places I had a really good burger were, The Hub, Baha Grill and at a place right up the block called, Munchies - 420 Cafe.


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

AprilT said:


> Last two places I had a really good burger were, The Hub, Baha Grill and at a place right up the block called, Munchies - 420 Cafe.



That reminds me, Munchies was a few months shy of a year ago around my birthday, think I'll go there for another burger around the same time period.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

Munchies 420 Cafe - geeze, could they get any more obvious?


----------



## AprilT (Jan 18, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Munchies 420 Cafe - geeze, could they get any more obvious?



I know, they're open way into the wee hours, but, the people I see going there are your average everyday people, family groups and other.  The food is rather tasty and they have a sports bar, tiki bar a band plays on the other side of the place.  It's actually a neat little place, but, I've always raised my eyes when I see that name, there's more than one of them around.


Man vs food visited the place, fast forward to 11:00.  You'll see why I only stop in maybe once a year.

[video]https://youtu.be/KTcG6LHFbes?t=657[/video]  

From their site:
*Once upon a time, there were two guys who came home from the bar, and yes... they wanted food. There was nothing to eat around the house and no one delivered at such late hours.*

They went to bed hungry, and then.

Munchies 420 Cafe was Born. 


<font color="#000000"><span style="font-family: Helvetica"><font color="#003F87">





​


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2016)

That's so cool - I thought it was some dirty little dive with just Cheetos and frozen burritos for sale. 

Actually, many were the nights I would have considered that a feast!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 18, 2016)

I like my own burgers best..I like some char on them and not cooked to death inside.  In and Out Burger isn't bad.  The one thing I like at McDonald's isn't a burger...it's their Filet of Fish sandwich..but only if they give enough tartar sauce.. .


----------

